# audi 200 20v k26 swap



## Barons3b (Oct 31, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone on here has swapped a k26 into a 1991 200 20v TQ. If so, is the lag really awful, and if so is it worth the pain. Right now i have a chip, cams, 3" free exhaust, intake & exhausts manifolds, and a crappy k&n


----------



## luker69 (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: audi 200 20v k26 swap (Barons3b)*

Not sure but I'd check with the guys over at motorgeek.com...I'll bet there's someone there whose either done it, or knows the ins and outs. hope it helps...
Luke


----------



## Twisted_audi (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: audi 200 20v k26 swap (Barons3b)*

Well, is it possible? yeah. The K24 and K26 bolt to the manifold/downpipe fine. (though you'd need to clock the turbo) That said, however, its pointless. The K26 by nature of being a bigger turbo (with the same technology) has a *slightly* higher "top end" but its very small, and is largely offset by the K24's ability to spool much sooner.
Most guys with modified I5's that dont go with a Big Turbo will use a K24. Guys with 10v's swap to them, and 20v's keep them. Think of it this way, you don't have to do any work.








...That is until you wanna put a real turbo on there. heh.


----------



## smakawao84 (Sep 1, 2010)

I just did it on mine it pulls hard but the lag is terrible and I "need to clock it" because it overboosts


----------

